# Our new "little man" is here.



## Nancy McClelland (May 5, 2014)

As most know, we lost our big girl Amy a few months ago so we've been down to a single dog, Lela, for a few months. Kept looking for another Bull Mastiff and the closest we could find was more than 200 miles. Was gonna adopt a Doberman from Doberman Rescue but when Nancy talked to the person in charge, she kept her on the phone for almost an hour and basically told us we know nothing--we've had 6 Doberman's over the years and we both have more than a little education, so I was really aggravated. When the follow up person called to go over our application with us I told her "Nevermind" (Gilda Radner's Emily Latella) and that we'd found another dog elsewhere. I also told her that the person that called here before her acted like she was off her medication and totally put us off their rescue. No wonder they've had the same 4 dogs for adoption for almost 6 months. But, I digress. Carrying on with our Futurama names theme (Amy and Lela), we now have Phillip J Fry so we'll call him Fry. He's 8 weeks old and 16 pounds. He's a Merlequin Great Dane and his father is over 200 pounds and he was about a 3rd larger than all his litter mates so he'll be a bit on the large side too. Will get some pics taken and posted soonest. YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!inkelepht:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 6, 2014)




----------



## whiskylollipop (May 6, 2014)

Wow big pup! Congrats, love his coat colour.


----------



## BigBunny (May 7, 2014)

awwwwwwwww, one of my favourite breeds.... gorgeous colours. 
gorgeous pup. I am sure he will bring you a life time of love and happiness.


----------



## HototMama (May 7, 2014)

i LOVE Great Danes! wish we had room for one!


----------



## PaGal (May 7, 2014)

Congrats! I love the coloring and hope you all continue to post photos as he grows up. I have always loved the bigger breeds. One reason why I'm determined to own an Irish Wolfhound before I die.

I had a bearded dragon I named Pazoozoo. I would call his name out just like on the show.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 7, 2014)

Well, he's 8 weeks old today and is doing a great job of training us.


----------



## pani (May 7, 2014)

What a handsome little guy!! Love his spotty coat.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 7, 2014)

Lovely boy and fab colour. I love the big breeds as well. I remember standing next to a great dane waiting to cross the road and it was taller than I was...quite scary


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 26, 2014)

The color is Merlequin and they were the 1st 2 to go--Merle is Blue, but with the white and black spotting he's a Merlequin and just a beautiful dog. He's 10 weeks old and has doubled in size since we acquired him--he's just under 40 pounds--I swear if you watch closely you can see him grow! Will get some more pics up in a day or 2. Forgot how much work a puppy can be as he's trying to train us--must think he's a rabbit!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 1, 2014)

He'll be 11 weeks old and getting his second set of boosters on Wednesday. Not looking forward to picking him up and having to carry him as he was never little and looks like he's doubled in size since we brought him home. Lela seems to be having a lot of fun running around with him, especially when he's not chewing her tail.


----------



## PaGal (Jun 1, 2014)

He's gorgeous! If all of my fuzzballs weren't acting up and driving me crazy I might have thought of pupnapping.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow, 16 pounds to 40, he has doubled in size!! Now that's truly a growth spurt! Would love to see pics of how he's grown.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 2, 2014)

I feel like you can watch him and see him grow. His parents were huge--father around 208 and mother 160 and he was the largest in the litter. My back hurts just thinking about him.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 5, 2014)

Okay, he officially weighed in at 40.9 pounds yesterday! 11 weeks old. don't know if I should measure him for a harness or a saddle.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 21, 2014)

He's 61 pounds now---I swear if you sit and look at him you can see him grow.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 30, 2014)

67 pounds now. Where's the little dog we brought home? Will post some more pics on Wed. His growth has been almost unbelievable and he's not quite 4 months yet.


----------



## pani (Jul 3, 2014)

Haha, he's grown so much!! I'm looking forward to seeing the difference in size. Can't believe he's not even 4 months old and already so big!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 7, 2015)

He lost a little bit of weight two days ago--we had him neutralized so he'd leave the old dog alone before she killed him. 9 months and 161 pounds. Nancy has a ton of pics on her facebook page.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 21, 2015)

He's a year old on the 12th and weighs 182--check Nancy's facebook page for pis from 6 weeks til last night.


----------

